
Show HN: I'm building a single source of truth for immigration pathways - betocmn
https://www.duoflag.com/destinations/
======
wnd_pn
I like the idea! Few notes I noticed that could bring you some value
somehow/someday:

\- It would be interesting in the future to partner with some lawyer/law firm
to make the whole process of having a visa even simpler;

\- In the section "Jobs with a visa" I would like to have a filter no just for
country but also on the type of job (at the least by sector).

~~~
betocmn
Thank you, this is noted. Very helpful. Other users are also requesting such a
filter, and it should be simple to make it happen. I appreciate the
suggestions!

------
gervwyk
This is really great! It can be very difficult and confusing looking for this
type of information on .gov sites.

~~~
betocmn
Creator here, thank you! That's the main issue for sure, especially when
someone is flexible with the destination. Once I'm able to have most
countries, I think that's going to be the strongest part of the website. But
right now, most visitors are coming for the list of jobs with visa
sponsorship.

